# My First Triathlon - EEEEK!



## Lavender Rose (30 Apr 2019)

So! Finally had some time to sit down and have my post-weekend Forum digest! 

As some of you know who follow me on Strava/Facebook that I have been looking to move into triathlon from duathlon, I am only recreational - nothing professional, I do it for the love of running and cycling.

I started swimming again (since being at secondary school - so easily 15 years ago or so!) in October and had some swim coaching through my Club, which really helped boost my confidence and give me new things to work on! 

When I started swimming in October I had booked my first GoTri for the 27th April at Herne Bay. It was 200m swim/ 6km bike and 2km run - all very civilised distances and I mainly wanted to focus on pacing and transitions.

It all went swimmingly well () and I didn't finish last! It gave me so much confidence, even when I was waiting by the pool for my turn, not unsimilar feeling to waiting at a theme park for a scary rollercoaster

I learnt a few things to change and the event was well supported and marshalled, everyone was super supportive and what I found so positive and refreshing was the variety of people, experience, and equipment people used! I loved being involved and the moment I got home I booked another...The Tonbridge Triathlon GoTri (200m Swim/ 14km Bike / 2.5km Run)

It will be a much bigger event as there are Sprint and Standard distances available - so I hope I can stay focused!


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Apr 2019)

Nice one ... onwards and upwards to bigger things !


----------



## Lavender Rose (30 Apr 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Nice one ... onwards and upwards to bigger things !



Thank you! Yes, the one this Monday will be a big step up in terms of that it's not just the gotri...so there will be serious competitors there as well!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2019)

Awesome stuff: well done you for facing the fears.

Looking forward to hearing how you do...


----------



## Lavender Rose (30 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Awesome stuff: well done you for facing the fears.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how you do...



Thank you so much! It hasn't been easy! I am lucky to have so much support...I really would urge everyone to get involved with multisport, it's brilliant to keep things interesting and three times the amount of friends hehe...


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2019)




----------

